# Hot Water Heater



## Leah525 (May 18, 2008)

Hello all! My husband and I just bought a 2005 25RSS. We cannot seem to get hot water when in electric mode. I have read on here to check the breakers and fuses and etc, but I have no idea where any of that stuff is! Can someone please help me with any help or suggestions? Thank you so much in advance!

Leah


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

On our '08 23rs, there is a switch behind the exterior cover that needs to be flipped for the electric to work. It is located on the bottom kind of behind the gas piping.

bbwb


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

On my 25FBS the breakers are located under the refrigerator.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Leah525 said:


> I have read on here to check the breakers and fuses and etc, but I have no idea where any of that stuff is!


When you are plugged into power, listen for a (very quiet) fan that runs every now and then. That will be your converter. Your fuses will be near that.

BTW, Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your purchase!!!


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

My 25RSS breakers are also below the refrig in the converter box...welcome to the site


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have an 03 25rss and the breakers are under the fridge twist the plastic clasp 1/4 turn and the cover will open and the breakers are labeled, then under the dinnett seat at the back corner there is a switch on the water heater you may need to remove some screws to gain access to the heater also make sure thet the bypass is off. If the bypass was on you may have fried the heating element. James


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

bbwb said:


> On our '08 23rs, there is a switch behind the exterior cover that needs to be flipped for the electric to work. It is located on the bottom kind of behind the gas piping.
> 
> bbwb


Our '08 has this switch also, we called our dealer to ask! When they told us about the switch I suggested they add it to the PDI list. 
Hey WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## Leah525 (May 18, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your help! We will have to mess with it and see what we can't figure out. I might also mention, when I turn the hot water handle on the sink, water comes out. That leads me to believe the bypass is set to 'Normal'. The water that comes out just isn't hot! lol. Oh, and we did let it stay on for about a half an hour, still no hot water. We didn't try to use the LP simply because it wasn't that important. Hopefully we can get it working now though. We also found out that the people who sold it to us didn't empty the wastewater tank, so now we are dealing with solid waste build up! Fun stuff.

Thank you all again so much for the help and the warm welcomes!

Leah


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The bypass is a 3 way valve. You will still get water out of the faucet but it will be cold. James


----------



## Leah525 (May 18, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> The bypass is a 3 way valve. You will still get water out of the faucet but it will be cold. James


Where exactly is the bypass valve? I'm telling you, I know nothing!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The bypass valve is on the water line to the hot water heater. It is a 3 way valve. It will let water into the heater or bypass the heater for winterizing. If you can see where the water heater is on the outside of the TT that is where you need to look on the inside of the TT. Our 03 25rss it's under the dinette in the back corner. You may need to pull out a few screws to gain access. The 3 way valve is plastic and will be on the lower plastic water line. The handle on the valve will move 1/4 of a turn. Once you find it (bypass valve) open a foucet on the hot side and feel the water line that runs past the tank from the cold inlet on the bottom to the hot outlet on the top. If you can feel the water moving in this line then it's in bypass. Turn the handle and it should let water into the tank. You will need to get the air out of the tank before turning it on the electic. James


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

In your original post you said that you didn't have hot water in "electric" mode. If you have hot water in "gas" mode, it's not your bypass valve position. The bypass valve controls the water flow to the tank, which is in common for both modes of operation.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Leah525 said:


> Hello all! My husband and I just bought a 2005 25RSS. We cannot seem to get hot water when in electric mode. I have read on here to check the breakers and fuses and etc, but I have no idea where any of that stuff is! Can someone please help me with any help or suggestions? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Leah


Welcome,

Thee are a few things to check on the hot wate tank.

1) The reason they put the toggle switch on the water heater is to prevent it form running when the tank is empty. So I flip the circuit breaker off when I am traveling to prevent it from accidently being turned on by the wall switch when you park again. The inside breakers are usually in a small (pull it open) cabinet under the stove area.

2) I leave the on/off switch "on" at the tank alone because I dont like putting my fingers near hot stuff.

3) At night, I put it on electric because I dont like hearing the hot water propane turn on and off aas the tank heats and cools.

4) There is a toggle valve that sometimes is hard to find insdie the trailer but near the backside of the hot water heater.
This is to redirect the water and bypass the heater. This would only be used maybe in winter or when you need to remove the heater/work on the heater for some reason etc.

Hope some of this is helpful and not redundant.

Len


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Will have to check this out.









We just figured that the older ones were likely just gas.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Will have to check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope my 03 is gas and electric so you should be good to go, I have a switch on my tank as well as a breaker but only one switch on the wall, so if I'm plugged into shore power my tank is heating, flip the switch and it's on propane.

As stated above the bypass is used for repair work but mainly used so you don't fill the tank with antifreeze in the winter. This is the part that is concerning me the most with the original poster. IF this bypass has not been opened and he/she is trying to run the electric the heating element has no water to cool it and is/maybe dead, they don't like to run long on a dry tank. Also don't try to heat on propane until your sure your tank is full of water. Many don't recommend playing with the pop off valve but in this instance, I'd open the hatch on the outside and pull the lever for the pop off valve and see if water comes out. If not, your bypass is still closed find it inside next to the heater. Find the bypass and put in the open position, arrow pointing in the direction of the water tube. Turn on your pump or hook up to city water and run your hot water faucet until no air pockets are heard and then try everything again. First checking the pop off valve again for water.

Good luck.


----------



## evansfamilyfive (Aug 12, 2007)

not sure if this is was covered earlier but on ours sometimes you have to cycle the switch a few times.
Just my two cents


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Picture added of switch for Electric mode of water heater ( other than the breaker). http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10010 Also of bypass valve. James


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> Picture added of switch for Electric mode of water heater ( other than the breaker). http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10010 Also of bypass valve. James


I've never noticed that on/off switch before...will have to check that out. Our last time out we had no hot water on electric, but when we switched over to propane it worked just fine. Maybe it got bumped into the off position. One more thing to add to my "To Do" list.

We do mostly dry camping, so at the time that this happened I was just glad it wasn't the other way around!

Cheryl


----------

